# Lady in black dress



## Rolfey (May 13, 2018)

*History*

Well unfortunately i don't have much information on this, All i know is it use to be a all girl school, sorry for lack of information but hope you enjoy the pictures!









































Thanks for looking!!


----------



## Priority 7 (May 14, 2018)

That my friend is Lillesden School for Girls, also had a scene or two from Dr Who filmed in the area...When did you take a mooch around it fella?


----------



## Rolfey (May 15, 2018)

Ah well now I got some thing to go off and I’ll re edit the post lol
I must done this about 2010-2011 ish? A long time ago I suppose


----------



## prettyvacant71 (May 20, 2018)

Isn't under redev atm???


----------



## smiler (May 22, 2018)

And there we see beauty of this site, you find a place to nose around, post a set of pics and a fellow nutter gives the information you needed, renews my belief our forum.and the folks that use it, nicely done UR, Thanks


----------



## HughieD (May 22, 2018)

Wow! That cupola and that clock face.


----------



## Rolfey (May 23, 2018)

Yeah was a lovely place, I could not remember the name of the place but glad some one JD pointed me in the right direction, all I knew it was a all girls school, by looks of it has been redevelop into apartments or some thing!


----------



## Rolfey (May 23, 2018)

Yeah the clock was some thing special to get a shot of!


----------

